# Deer carts....



## Toliver (Oct 26, 2007)

I always thought these things were silly and the people that used them were lazy slobs.   I'm now older and not in as good a shape as I was back in those days.   And after dragging two deer out the last 2 days, I'm seriously wanting one of these things.   Ordinarily, I'd just use my 4 wheeler to do the heavy work but on public land that's not an option. And of course I killed both deer withing a short distance of a road that was perfectly suitable for driving on with one big exception.....that pesky sign that says "Foot Traffic Only"     Now, I was looking in Cabela's as soon as I got home today.  I doubt I'll ever kill a 700 pound white tail so I don't think I need the "dualie".  However, I do like the model with the biggest wheels since those will obviously roll over rough terrain easier.  But the silly thing weighs nearly 40 pounds.   I'm sure many of you older, wiser individuals have used these things and can offer an opinion on models that work well, suck or shouldn't even be on the market.   So before I go spending 150 bucks, I'd like to get some gear review on these.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 27, 2007)

*Here's another option to consider....*

Deer Sleigh'r and Dead Sled:


Original thread w/ reviews:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=898


Deer Sleigh'r Sled: (read reviews given)
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...tId=&parentType=&rid=&cmCat=search&hasJS=true


Dead Sled:
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=210605


For smaller deer like Whitetails, I'd recommend the "Dead Sled" since it comes with a carry case and lashing straps, and is also slightly 'roughed' on the inside. It's also cheaper at around $25 + S&H.

Game Retrieval Buyer's Guide:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...ing_shooting/pf_carlson_gameretrieval_bg.html


Slug-Gunner


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 27, 2007)

well, i reckon in this pic it is not technically a deer cart  

my dad and i both have these. they fold flat and the axle comes out easily so we chain the cart in the back of the truck and keep the wheels in the cab (public land ain't the best place to leave things in the back of the truck) 

i like them pretty well. if the terrain is real rough or the lots of limbs and logs it can be a pain but it does it's job. 

it depends on where i am at whether i drag or wheel one!!!


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Don't feel bad Toliver*



Toliver said:


> I always thought these things were silly and the people that used them were lazy slobs.   I'm now older and not in as good a shape as I was back in those days.   And after dragging two deer out the last 2 days, I'm seriously wanting one of these things.   Ordinarily, I'd just use my 4 wheeler to do the heavy work but on public land that's not an option. And of course I killed both deer withing a short distance of a road that was perfectly suitable for driving on with one big exception.....that pesky sign that says "Foot Traffic Only"     Now, I was looking in Cabela's as soon as I got home today.  I doubt I'll ever kill a 700 pound white tail so I don't think I need the "dualie".  However, I do like the model with the biggest wheels since those will obviously roll over rough terrain easier.  But the silly thing weighs nearly 40 pounds.   I'm sure many of you older, wiser individuals have used these things and can offer an opinion on models that work well, suck or shouldn't even be on the market.   So before I go spending 150 bucks, I'd like to get some gear review on these.



I used to think all cops did was ride around and harrass hard workin' folks

Feral,I have the same cart,but mine has the solid plastic wheels...I like it,and Toliver,it's not as expensive as some...The only complaint I have with it,is if you're going down hill it will try to fold up on you...


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 27, 2007)

Go the cheap route, mine works great now that I have the bugs worked out of it.  And it didn't cost me a penny.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=34890


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 2 carts....One single wheel one I made about 15 yrs ago,
and another one just like Feral One, and I highly suggest you get
a 2 wheeled cart !!!! Easier to balance the load, and if you go on
WMA hunts, you can load all your gear (and a buddies) and take
it all to your hunting area...


----------



## Toliver (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok.  I'm one of those instant gratification types + no fabrication skills = http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=game+cart&noImage=0

I looked at buying a hand truck and modifying it but I would have come out almost the same money wise.   Oh well, we'll see how it works next weekend at Piedmont.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 30, 2007)

*My idea*

I took an old alum. ladder, cut it into like the crude drawing shows. drilled a 9/16 hole in the ends for an axle and bought a 1/2" steel rod for an axle. Then got to blow up tires like you would have on wheel barrow. Put a cross member(alum) from the one half to the other half w/ bolts. Works good, a buddy of mine took my idea and put 24" wheels on it


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 31, 2007)

Another possibility:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=354218


----------



## RP1969 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the cabelas cart you are looking at and absolutely love it, have hauled out many a hog and whitetail sometimes two at a time, and was the envy of many a hunter this year on the dove field when i rolled all of me and my sons gear onto the field without breaking a sweat.  I would highly recommend it.  In my opinion its well worth the money


----------



## SCPO (Oct 31, 2007)

*cart*



NOYDB said:


> Another possibility:
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=354218


i ordered this one but didn't like it and sent it back. i got the super hauler from cabelas with single wheels and really like it. i like it because deer ride between wheels and less likely to tip over like ones where deer ride over wheels.


----------



## Toliver (Nov 12, 2007)

Man, I don't know how I ever lived without this thing.  I killed two does this past weekend at Piedmont.  Through the woods, over and through brush, uneven land, carrying my stand, coveralls and a 120 pounds worth of deer this thing was awesome.  From time of kill to field dressed to the truck and headed to the check station was 45 minutes and not even out of breath.   I highly recommend this cart for the terminally lazy.


----------



## Doyle (Nov 13, 2007)

Did anybody watch the Amazing Race this week?   They were in Holland and had to ride these funky looking bicycles used by Dutch farmers.  They would be great for deer hunting in WMA's that don't allow any vehicles on the logging roads.

http://clevercycles.com/store/?c=web2.68


----------

